# Can we go to the beach now?



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've found my spade....









....Can I take it with me?









I don't know if I want to go in....









....It's a bit deeper than I thought!









Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!









Shivery bite - yummy strawberries









I'm coming mummy ......









....are we going home again now?









A lovely warm bath and sleep


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh darling Izzy .. you have a great life xxx

Lovely pics .. thank you Ali...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Izzy Izzy I want Iwant!! Love those skinny legs


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love her little face when she's eating the strawberry!!!!! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Lovely photos.Where is the beach please?.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's Dunbar, East Lothian, right at the end of our garden


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

You are so lucky.We just been to the beach,but nowhere near as nice as where you are.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Only problem is the sand......:laugh:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab photos!!!! She's so adorable xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Love them! And love Izzy! Lucky girl living right on the beach...

She is gorgeous x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh to live there Ali... I was just admiring Izzys lovely chunky legs... and then add water :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Aaah lovely pup! Izzy is so cute, and brave too! Wouldn't catch my Tilly in that water, she would be too busy crying and trying to keep herself dry haha.

Bet you had fun washing all that sand off


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah lovely. I've just come back from the beach. Will try and post a photo, not on my main comp so it all depends if my netbook copes (me coping really!)

Izzy's very brave going in the sea. Mollies only just beginning to venture in!


----------

